# beeswax molds?



## Heritage (May 10, 2005)

I've seen beeswax sold in 1 and 5 lb sizes in a hexagonal shape with a honeycomb pattern (some with a small flying bee on it). I've been looking for a mold similar to this but with no luck. Does anyone know where I can find these? Thanks.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Do not know where to get the five pound size however "GloryBee Foods has many sizes up to a one pound cavity. www.GloryBeeFoods dot com or call (800) 456 7923


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

B&B Honey Farm www.bbhoneyfarm.com also carries the hexagonal molds with the imprinted word 'beeswax'. 
http://www.bbhoneyfarm.com/LG_display.cfm?page_number=44 They range in size from 1 oz. to 16 oz. Much larger than that and you can have problems with your molded wax cracking as it cools. These are hard plastic sheets and would probably need mold release sprayed into them before pouring wax. AFAIK, they don't have a minimum order. GloryBee requires a $30 minimum order.


Here's another site that carries them:
http://www.pourette.com/dept.asp?d_id=7004&l1=7000&l2=7004

[ January 16, 2006, 01:26 PM: Message edited by: Dick Allen ]


----------

